#ubuntu-us-in 2010-12-14
<corfy> Ever since I discovered that Google Calendar has the ability to remind me about events by sending a text message to my phone, I haven't had a problem remembering the Ubuntu meetings.
<corfy> Of course, I haven't seen too many people in the meetings lately
<corfy> This has nothing to do with Ubuntu, but 3 of the 4 Hancock County School systems are calling for a 2-hour delay tomorrow. Mt. Vernon Community Schools is the only hold-out right now
<corfy> Let's see... Indiana LinuxFest is scheduled for March 25-27. Registrations have started, they are also looking for speakers.
<corfy> Ubuntu 11.04 is due out April 28. I must admit, I hadn't heard of a narwhal until this release was announced.
<corfy> If Ubuntu keeps its current release pattern, 13.04 will be released on my birthday. That will be the "R" release. I'm hoping the mascot for that one will be a raccoon, but I doubt that animal will be exotic enough.
<corfy> Welcome
<corfy> How are you doing this evening?
<corfy> For those keeping notes (and to follow up on my previous unrelated post), Mt. Vernon Community Schools will be delayed by 2 hours tomorrow. That completes the set of Hancock County schools.\
